# Programmierung Schwarm simulation als Bildschirmschoner



## Benutzernam (26. Mai 2009)

hi, Leute
habe ein echtes Problem mit der Programmierung einer Schwarmssimulation in Java???:L
Kenne mich mit Java überhaupt nicht aus von daher wärs cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
(Quelltext gerne erwünscht:toll
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Benutzernam^^


----------



## ARadauer (26. Mai 2009)

sonst noch Probleme?
hier werden keine Hausübungen gemacht...
Eigeninitative zeigen oder zahlen...


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Mai 2009)

Öh ja... *Benutzernam*

Wie stellst du dir das vor, hier im Internet sitzen ganz viele kleine Wichtelchen und die schreiben dir mal schnell ein komplexes Programm komplett, weil du keine Lust hast?

Wenn du es selbst versuchst und nicht weiterkommst, helfen wir dir gern.

Wenn du aber zu faul bist, wird das ohne Bezahlung kaum jemand machen.

_Thema verschoben in den Hausaufgabenbereich_
Bei konkreten Fragen kannst du gern ein neues Thema im Multimedia-Unterforum aufmachen.


----------



## dergrüne (26. Mai 2009)

Hier bitte einen Schwarm

. ... .. .. .. .... .. ..... .. .
 ... ... ... .. ..... .. .... .. .. .
.. . . ... .. .. ... .... ...... ..
. .. .. .. ... ....... .. .. . .. . .
. .. . ... .. ... ....... . .. . ..

Sogar schön geordnet.

Nein mal im Ernst was soll man von  so einem Post erwarten, was soll der Schwarm können, hast du schonmal
was programmier wo man drauf aufsetzen kann?! Wenn du noch so gut wie keine Erfahrungen in Java hast, wieso
willst/sollst du dann sowas doch recht kompliziertes prorgammieren?

Gruß


----------



## Quaxli (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist so. Die Lehrer/Dozenten/Professoren verlangen im Bereich Java-Programmierung IMMER nur Sachen, die nie besprochen wurden


----------

